# Santa Barbara rides



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Going to be going up to Santa Barbara for the TOC next week. Anyone have any ideas on "must" do rides there. Will be staying in Carpenteria.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Check out the CIBC web site for a number of rides in the area.

From Carp a nice loop is over Casitas pass on Hwy 150 toward Ojai, down to Ventura on Santa Ana Rd, return on the bike path/lane along the coast. (The reverse loop is perhaps nicer, with the wind at your back along the coast. Somehow I'm just stuck on right-hand loops. :blush2

Heading toward SB you would take Foothill. Return on the Great Pacific Coast Bike Trail, or something like that. It's less spectacular than Casitas Pass, but nice in a fairly urban way.

If you're a social guy, stop in Ojai at Ojai Café Emporium, in Santa Barbara at East Beach Grill. My favorite leisure ride is on the bike path to Goleta, with lunch at the Beachside Café at Goleta Beach.

JSR


----------



## flattire (Jan 29, 2004)

Climb Gibralter Road up to East Camino Cielo and then across the top of the mountains, down on Painted Cave and Old San Marcos. It's beautiful and epic. Romero Canyon and Mountain drive are 2 really nice roads in the foothills.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm going to spend a little time researching the ones you're recommending. :thumbsup:


----------

